# 3" Galvanized Elec. Box covers for targets



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

These are great targets. The way I have them hanging (thin string) in front of a comforter I have had no ricochets. They are super tough and can handle 100's and 100s of hits.

I have also tied a 1/2" fender washer from string. I have since knocked out the plug and have a 3/4" hole to shoot at. Aim small! Hit Small!

The first picture is before and the last two are after 100s of hit with both 3/8" and 12mm steel balls at 13 yards.

The best thing is, I don't have to pick up small pcs. of steel or alum (from cans). Nor do I have to replace them.


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Have you ever shot a hole through one?


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Abe_Stranger said:


> Have you ever shot a hole through one?


I have shot through the hole, after the plug was knocked out. These covers are made from pretty thick galv. steel. I do believe it would take a large cal. fire arm to punch through them


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

you can penetrate them with even an .22, but with larger slower projectiles these plates are very tough especially free hanging, watching you tube i have seen .22's penetrate effectively, but they are always held not suspended, good shooting


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I bet it is nice not having to pick up bits of cans!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Great Target.. here's a vid I did a while ago, 5/16 steel, didn't have my chrony at this time, and have since confirmed that 300 fps is enough speed with small steel to punch through corigated fencing, especi!ly if the shot lands in the concave ripple, obviously this is not suspended, so less speed is required to punch through as less energy is absorbed..


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

There is a delayed reaction in your video I hear shot hit then you flip your slingshot a few seconds later lol.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

SlingshotTristin said:


> There is a delayed reaction in your video I hear shot hit then you flip your slingshot a few seconds later lol.


Un fortunately mate, all my YouTube uploads are done on my Android phone, and without wifi, I have to keep the videos usually about 3 minutes, or its too larger file to upload, so when it is to large I slightly trim it with an app called video trim that seems to de sync the sound.. sucks!


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

I see just giving ya crap!







get an iPhone!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

newconvert said:


> you can penetrate them with even an .22, but with larger slower projectiles these plates are very tough especially free hanging, watching you tube i have seen .22's penetrate effectively, but they are always held not suspended, good shooting


What 22 rim fire will punch through the box covers?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

WTBJR said:


> you can penetrate them with even an .22, but with larger slower projectiles these plates are very tough especially free hanging, watching you tube i have seen .22's penetrate effectively, but they are always held not suspended, good shooting


What 22 rim fire will punch through the box covers?
[/quote]

all? box covers arent as tough as you might think, and i say this from almost 30 years of installing them, drilling-threading them............... the .22 is highly underated. not to say its a monster load but most people look at it as less than adequate for anything.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Are you basing your statement on your experience as an electrician of 30 years,installing, heavy gauge elec. boxes, using a drill to drill through the box for screws/bolts or using a 22/17 cal repercussion hammer to drive tabbed nails through the boxes into an I-Beam/block,rock or brick or other such mounting surface, or, are you basing your statement on personnel experience?

The video shows a guy shooting at a bulk ammo box ( a bit thinner than the box covers) with, what seems to be .22 LR SSS (Sniper Subsonic )Ammo by Aquila. This is a 60 gr bullet at around 600fps. Aquila's .22 Supermaximum ( hollow point) sends a 30gr bullet down range at 1,750 fps.Neither one of these, would, ( in my opinion) penetrate the box cover at anything much further than point blank. I would love to see a video of someone shooting through the box cover ( suspended by a light weight string) at,say, 10 yards.DUCK!!! Now if the cover was hard placed against a hard wood type surface (maybe different story) My .22 cal percussion hammer will drive a sharp pointed 16pen tabbed nail through a galv. elec box into a 1/2" I-Beam (point blank range)

What ever the need to compare a .22 cal to a 38,44,50 cal steel ball from SS,not sure. All I do know, is that 3" galv. elec. box covers and heavy gauge fender washers, hung from light weight string with a heavy fabric back stop several inches behind, make excellent and safe targets. They are very,very durable and fun to shoot, as they will spin, swing and move about. If the target is given the right amount of distance in front of the backstop, bounce back % is near Zero. The only problem is, when you get good enough, and shoot through the hole, you can't verify the hit LOL.

BTW I believe, very strongly in the power and versatility of a 22 cal.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

to paragraph 1) yes and much much more, being a union electrician and safety personell, i am trained on the uses and safety behind the different types of PAT's-pneumatic tools, before and after i have installed more than (conservatively) 20-30,000 box coves in all configurations and all methods in all materials. boring this part.

2)yes my choice of vids was because it was late and i did not do a proper search, as you mentioned the differences in ammo ballistics/ fps. so you do see the difference in both the target and the round, CCI blazers are even faster. if you would love to see the video go to you tube, they shoot much more than a person would even think to shoot at some very impressive stuff there, rabbit kils at 100-150 yards, as far as point blank, you use the wrong term. its not point blank, the PAT'S are used by pressure activation meaning you have to force the barrel unto the material deactivating a safety. point blank would result in non operation, or in older models gross spalling. as far as your percussion hammer , yes thats what i was saying in my first post, suspended not likely! held? very likely. Quoting charles from a post made a couple of days ago, projectiles from an air rifle make their kills from penetration, and from ss's moving at a slower rate of speed and larger ammo the kill comes from blunt force trauma, translate this into the much faster speed of a bullet.

3) you said it would take a large caliber firearm to put a hole in these targets. i never said they wer'nt safe, i just said in the posts, to be careful of ricochets. you are making to much effort to justify your use of targets, its just sharing learned knowledge. have fun, and as always be careful


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

CCI BLAZER--40gr LRN---1235fps
CCI STINGER---32gr HP---1640fps
Aquila Supermaximum--30gr HP---1750fps

(Quote) CCI blazers are even faster.?

My use of the covers for targets are already justified. I just questioned your statement that a .22 cal would penetrate them.I also questioned your comparison to a pneumatic/percussion nail driver.

Bottom-line, spend a $1.49 and test your self and don't forget to duck!


----------

